# How do I know I have a good farrier?



## x Bustie and Alli x (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure the shoeing is the 'ideal'- clenches all in a straight line and flat to the wall, no gaps between edge of hoof wall and shoe, shoe was fitted to the hoof and not the hoof to the shoe. And obviously how they treat the horse is important- if she gets scared does he tell her off or comfort her? 

If your mare is sore or lame after being shod, use a different farrier cz its not worth the hassle.
Alli's farrier is brilliant! He managed to straighten up her trot with fronts and handled her beautifully for her first time being shod!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best way to tell if you have a good farrier? Your horse travels soundly on his hooves. If he encounters any hoof problems, that is not a good sign, not to blame everything on the farrier, but something to be very aware of. I have the best farrier there possibly is, I worship the ground that man walks on & so do all of his clients. When you feel that way about your farrier, you know you got a keeper. You can go 6 to 7 or 8 weeks between shoeings, depends on growth and how much riding you do.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

waresbear said:


> Best way to tell if you have a good farrier? Your horse travels soundly on his hooves. If he encounters any hoof problems, that is not a good sign, not to blame everything on the farrier, but something to be very aware of.


Exactly, whether shod or barefoot. When I learned to trim from our old English farrier, he always told me that you trim (or shoe) the _horse_, not the hoof.


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know why you would want to soak the horse's hoofs before a shoeing other than making the foot soft.

But what happens if you make your horse's hoofs soft and nail a shoe on hoof with all the moisture in hoof when it drys the nails will get let loose a little bit. Because when a hoof goes from wet to dry the nail holes will get a bit bigger causing the nails to loosen up a little bit.

I think I know why your farrier wanted a soft foot is so your horse doesn't feel the pounding of the hammer as much when he nails the shoe on.
Why not use smaller nails the first shoeing instead ?

That way your horse's hoofs won't be changing from wet to dry and you will have the same results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok Anvil, it's not just me, I thought the soaking part was odd as well. I was thinking maybe that was something done in different parts of the country in drier regions. I live in BC Canada, my farrier has never asked me to do that, 'course it bloody rains everyday here!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Ive never been asked to soak feet - but I have no idea what your climate is etc etc...

A good farrier to me: ONe that turns up, one that comes when you need 1 shoe put back on, one that will catch your horse is they arrive early, one that is patient, one that is great with all sorts of horses, one that is competent around horses, one that is happy to answer questions, and also one that does a great job of you horses feet

My farrier is all of the above and i am so lucky to have him - I often get comments on my horses feet.... he shod my young horse for her first time and was so patience... he said to me - dont worry if it takes all day thats what it will take, she will only get more confident... (Might i add it only took sligtley longer than my normal mare)

He literally will catch the 5 horses at our place if he arrives early..

Hes one of the most expensive in the area - (Charging 150 for a new set where many farriers here charge 100 -110) but I think hes worth it.... theres a waiting list for him - People actually ask me how the heck I got him (fell into it - he did the other horses where I grazed)

If you not sure what to look for get someone to look at your horses feet who knows what it should look like!


----------



## Holly Hobbie (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Anvil!

Thank you for your reply. That make sense in regards to soft feet. I live in Idaho... its like a dust bowl here! Her feet are in good condition, but chip easily because the ground here is soooo dry. He hasnt come yet today... so, in the meantime I wont soak any further. I want these shoes to stay on her feet!

What other opinions do you have in this area? I am eager to learn! When a horse is shoed for the first time...how often does the farrier need to come to maintain her feet?


----------



## Holly Hobbie (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi jodi111

Thanks for your answer! I sent a reply to Anvil...explaining in more detail. I look forward to getting to know you and everyone here! I will have a lot of questions...and I hope to share in my experiences as well.

Cheers
Holly


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have a reason for putting shoes on her or is it a just because kind of thing? I'm just curious really. All 3 of my horses are barefoot and it seems like most people seem to put shoes on because that is the normal.I don't want to start a debate, just wondering


----------



## Anvil (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Holly 
Thanks for your interest in wanting to learn. 

The best advice I have for you based on what you stated is to try and keep her hoofs in about the same texture year round. 

That being said as I know is almost impossible as seasons change through out the year and so do the feet. 

A rule a thumb. A horse's hoof will grow the same speed as the grass in your area. Not the same about in inches as the grass but they take the same course. 

If the grass grows fast so do the feet if the grass grows slow so do the feet. 

If that makes any sense to you its just part of nature. 

As far as how often to reshoe your horse or have it trimmed if you desire to keep her barefooted is 4 to 6 weeks and some can go 6 to 8 weeks. 

You will have to watch and determine what's best for your horse. 

I will give you a heads up for young horses having shoes on the very first time they do seem to grow faster that first time. All you can do is keep an eye on the feet and see how they do for you. 

Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holly Hobbie (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Rachel1786!

Thanks for your inquiry. I feel it is necessary because how easily her feet chip and crack...last year one of her feet had a vertical crack from the dryness....I have not been comfortable working her and training her until I know her feet are safe from damage. Do you have any other suggestions?

On a further note... She is only "green" broke....she is a 3 year old Mare. She needs a lot of love and attention. She was abandoned and I took her in just last year. I have been showering her with love and attention..but, its time she gets to work ;-) I am not even sure what breed she is....I have heard people say she is a thoroughbred....some say tenn walker... I will have to post full size pics. Maybe you all can help me.

She is a wonderful horse. But, in regards to her feet...I cant really ride her for long or work her without causing some damage to her feet ... I live in a dry and rocky area...and I feel that going barefoot isnt good for her...especially when she acts up and is rough on her own feet. I hope I am making sense...lol! Please if you have any ideas... I am open to hear and learn.

Thanks again
CHEERS


----------



## Holly Hobbie (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you Anvil!!!! 

CHEERS
Holly


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Another sign of a good farrier is they are patient with new horse owners. You should be able to feel free to ask questions without fear of being ridiculed. If he suggests something, ask him why-- make sure he knows that you're not questioning his judgement, you just want to know everything you can. Asking questions shows that you care and that you want the best for your horse.

But never say "well I read online that... blah blah blah." That will probably get you laughed at hahaha. just kidding.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Holly Hobbie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Today, my Kate is getting shoes for the first time. I am a new horse owner and I desperately want to give my sweet girl the best.
> Thanks Everybody!


I am in your shoes... (pun intended :lol new to horses. If I were you, not knowing anything about shoeing horses, I would ask around to other experienced horse owners to get recommendations for a good farrier.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl (Jun 23, 2011)

What a great question! Glad someone is asking about it. A good farrier can make or break you, and these are fantastic answers.
I was wondering about the soaking, too. Never heard of that. Did he give you a solution to soak in? Maybe he thinks the hooves need conditioning? I would definitely ask him the purpose of anything he tells you to do, and remember to give him input, too. The more info you can give him on how often and where you ride, diet, hoof products you use, etc the better he can tailor what he does to your needs.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I have found that another good indicator for a good farrier is the fact that they are very busy and hard to get, when they have a lot of customers that swear by them and won't use anyone else, that usually means they're good! 

One word of caution, you can't always trust a referral. My bf used a farrier referred to him by a neighbor before we started dating. He is new to horses and didn't know what to look for. Well, WAY too much toe, no heel, and a crack that is almost all of the way to the coronet band. Thankfully it's healing well, but it could have been a very bad thing. When he asked the farrier about the crack he said, "Oh, that's no big deal, we'll just put a shoe on it."

I applaud you for doing the research and arming yourself with the information you need to keep your baby girl happy and healthy!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Anvil said:


> I don't know why you would want to soak the horse's hoofs before a shoeing other than making the foot soft.


Yeah, I was wondering about that, too. My "Corporal's" (1982-2009, RIP, Arabian) feet were so hard I felt stupid sometimes getting him shod (for vacations in the Rockies, primarily). I have never had a farrier ask me to soak a horses feet. In fact, just soaking in water should dry them out some. Ever do a lot of dishes...daily...like ME?!?!? My hands are ALWAYS dried out even if I'm only scrubbing the algae out of my chicken's waterers. Most horses have better feet in a drought than turned out in a rainy season.
ALso, my little Amish farrier charges me $19/trim/horse, but $40.00/straight shoeing IF I transport to his barn, more if he travels to my house. That price is meager. Is your farrier just starting his practice? Did you get any referrals before hiring him? Does he come with the "stable" where you keep your horse?
Certainly NOT trying to bash on him, since he don't have enough farriers practicing. I agree with the previous post re: sound feet after trimming/shoeing.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Jacksmama said:


> ...WAY too much toe, no heel, and a crack that is almost all of the way to the coronet band. Thankfully it's healing well, but it could have been a very bad thing. When he asked the farrier about the crack he said, "Oh, that's no big deal, we'll just put a shoe on it."


Farriers can do wonders in that way, thank goodness. It's just a big PITA that ANY cracks or chips take forever to heal. My QH came with 2 gashes, both in the rear hooves. FINALLY, 14 months later, they are completely healed.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Best farriers I've had are the two I have now. One because she was so great at helping with my horses transition from shod to unshod (my horses as always been purchased younger and never shod). She was great helping get my mare through the transition. She's no local, but knew the stable owner and was glad to make a trip each month to get things right with my mare.
Then came the long haul of getting her feet toughened, but for me it's worth the timeis takes, so that I can ultimately ride on any terrain.

The other guy is local and very patient. Not a problem with my girls, but he is very patient with horses that don't like their feet worked on. For mine does a lovely job of leaving them a level natural foot complete with the roll (not they call it a Mustang roll, but we didn't have a fancy name for it 40 years ago when I started having horses).

In the end I guess a good farrier is one that gives you what you want and keeps your horses feet always healthy. No horse I've owned has ever had so much as a sore foot no matter where we rode, so I can't complain about any of my trimmers.
So I guess that what to look for. A healthy, happy horse, with never a foot problem no matter what you want to do with them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Really, if we all regularly worked with our horses' feet then they would behave better for the farriers. THAT was the one thing that I didn't do enough of with my older herd. I had a QH that leaned on my farrier's back, 2 that would pull away their back feet away. Just NOT the perfect manners that they displayed under saddle.
It's kinda like bringing your kid's to the Dr"s office and they take books out and leave them scattered, or pull the kleenex out--generally act irritating. It's hard to expect your farrier to do ALL of your hoof training for you.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just read this, and I thought it might help:
The Horse | Finding a Farrier


----------



## ElizabethClem (Aug 21, 2011)

One of my friends used to Farrier my horses feet for $20 a trim, Him and I didn't agree on our training and methods, but my goodness He was great with Mayder and took his time at Mayder's pace and was great with him for Mayder's personality (He's the kind that likes to look at the farrier when he's working and sniff him, but never bites)

On the other hand the barns farrier is VERY VERY talented and good at what he does, and I used him to start doing his feet cause I just don't really talk to the kid anymore since we graduated high school he's a bit more costly ($40) but he did a good job on his fit, on the other hand as well- he does it for a living, not just because i'm his friend so he does hundreds a horses a week- so he's not so patient when it goes to friendly horse. My friend took an hour to do Mayders feet, cause he took his time with him- the other farrier took two hours to do 5 horses feet. lol. 

If you have show horses- a farrier that sees the horse being worked and understands the horses movments just as much as a trainer would and works with the horses owner and/or trainer to get the best reaction and comfort of the horse, the show farrier had a slightly lame horse and watched him being ridden and worked (yes he was worked while lame) but this farrier is a godsent and I saw the before and after and the horse looked amazingly better as if he had no issues withthe corrective shoeing to make him more comfortable. He on the other hand is more in the price range of $150 min. a set or more.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

How a horses feet should look is veery complicated to explain. If you take some pics there are some insanely knowledgable people on he who can help out with how the job looks. 

A farriers behavior is incredibly importNt how do they handle when the horse plays up. Give them a run down of your horses history to help out. I've seen so many people complain about the farrier disciplining their horse too much considering this horse is worried about something. Any good or bad experiences helps to know.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

> I have the best farrier there possibly is, I worship the ground that man walks on & so do all of his clients. When you feel that way about your farrier, you know you got a keeper.



@Waresbear - I feel EXACTLY the same way about my farrier! LOL
​
To me, the trim is the most important thing about a farrier. Make sure he doesn't leave your mare with a long toe and low heel - if he does, NEVER let him touch your horse again! 

My farrier is incredibly busy (always a good sign), so he can sometimes be a little hard to get. Other than that, I love everything about him. He is willing to take his time when it's necessary, and is gentle but firm with misbehaving horses. My horse used to give my former farrier a hell of a time by pulling his foot away while it was on the stand, or generally pretending like he couldn't bare to stand on three feet. When he tried that with Nathan (the first time he trimmed him), he just grabbed his foot while it was still in the air and gently placed it right back on the stand. Apparently that was the perfect approach, because Percy never did it again. LOL


----------



## shortysmalls (Jul 27, 2011)

I say by how he treats your horse. If she gets scared or nervous and he gets on to her for it or pops her instead of comforting. Thats a big NO. On the other hand, if your horse is trying to be mean and hurt him thats a different story. Also by how sound your horse is OF COURSE.


----------



## Twister rox (Sep 3, 2011)

I think our horses picked our farrier. They responded sooo much better to him than any other farrier we had before. They never showed any soreness afterwards. When our horse, Twister, got hurt in his front shoulder we thought it might be in his hoof. We had the farrier out and he said it was in the shoulder, not the hoof. We had 3 seperate vets (in 3 different counties) look at him. When they found out who our farrier was, they all asked what he thought it would be and if he had any suggestions. Once they found out he said it was not in the hoof, they never mentioned the hoof again. (It came back as muscle atrophy/nerve damage). I think word of mouth from other horse owners and vets would be able to tell who the good farriers are.


----------



## timberstables (Aug 9, 2011)

Finding a good Farrier can be tricky, I always judge them on the way they treat the horse. 

It's important they're easy to contact and very reliable regarding calling when they say they will.

has a good understanding of my horses hooves and is kind when shoeing them (he doesnt belt them in the ribs if they dont stand - which unfortuantely Ive seen many farriers do)


----------



## AshleyCL (Sep 19, 2011)

How much should you rely on a farrier to assess possible hoof problems? I feel as though my farrier is fairly knowledgeable, but I am slightly skeptical on just taking their word for it. Do they typically know how to establish whether or not there is a problem and trim accordingly, or should you rely on vet assessment?


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

AshleyCL said:


> How much should you rely on a farrier to assess possible hoof problems? I feel as though my farrier is fairly knowledgeable, but I am slightly skeptical on just taking their word for it. Do they typically know how to establish whether or not there is a problem and trim accordingly, or should you rely on vet assessment?


That can be a tricky call. My vet from over 35 years ago gave me grief over my horses being unshod, even though by his own admission they never had foot problems and had good looking feet. He was just certain that I was going to end up with problems. In the end he just concluded that barefoot horses could be ridden safely and without damage. My family was probably the only people in the county that didn't shoe their horses. Wasn't like today, where going unshod is much more accepted.
I won't even mention what the local farriers thought, but we didn't use them, because they just wanted to drive nails into my horse's feet.

Nothing wrong with questioning what the farrier, vet or anyone else tells you (I certainly do). And today, with the wealth of resourses and information at your finger tips (it's a far cry from 30+ years ago) you should be able to check up on just about anything you're told.


----------

